# Snakes



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone use soft plastic snake- like lures for LM


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i bought some for this spring, i'm really excited to use them.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I say they be good since I caught a small mouth last year that a small northern watewr snake came out its mouth.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

they are awesome in ponds!


----------

